# bei Bodendose speziell Netzwerkdose?



## Brauni (19. April 2007)

Hallo

Bei einem Freund in der Firma gibt es Bodendosen wo Strom und Netzwerkdosen verbaut worden sind. Er möchte noch ein paar cat5 Dosen dazu haben.
Braucht man dafür spezielle Netzwerdosen bzw. Platten oder Adapter damit die da rein passen?


----------



## Sinac (19. April 2007)

Meistens schon, das muss zu dem Gehäuse bzw. der Aufhängung passen.


----------

